# Is there a Dallas area supplier?



## blauthsp (Jul 9, 2007)

for plastisol transfers...?

Shawn


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Closest I know of is M&M in Huntsville.


----------



## blauthsp (Jul 9, 2007)

Awesome... I think I may have found a local one. I'll keep everyone posted...

Shawn


----------

